# Ielts Writing Correction Help



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

I had 3 IELTS Test with Avg. score of 6, 6.5, 6.5 while my writing score was always 5.5 in the three tests.
i'm working on online resources to increase my writing capability; but sure there's something missing causing the low band across the three tests while i was getting a better band in other capabilities on each time !

May i get your help to identify whether there's a small mistake thing causing this low band and can be solved in 10 days, or i'll need to delay may next exam for another month to have a more effective practice, i only need to have a 6 instead of 5.5 

I'm attaching an essay about the following topic:
+++++++++++++++++++
The environment
The best way to solve the worldʼs environmental problems is to increase the cost of fuel.
To what extent do you agree or disagree?
+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No attachments.

Do you use the structure 
1. Introduction (state topic and outline your position) = very short
2. 2 or 3 Paragraphs (each with an idea and supporting evidence
3. Conclusion (restate topic, followed by conclusion)


----------



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

*Writing*

Yes , i've used Ryan's youtube writing course for preparation for the 3rd time and i think that helped me to in the construction of the whole essay a lot But got the same 5.5 

attached a scanned copy of my essay [JPG] which turned very blurry after uploading it here, hope it's usable !


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's too hard to read for me.
Typ this text in a Word document, and use a spelling checker. Maybe you loose points because of spelling and grammatical errors?


----------

